# caràcter depurat en



## Azzurra

Hola de nou 

En este caso, no consigo descifrar el sentido de la frase:

He acabat de llegir _Maria Antonieta_, de Stefan Zweig. És una obra, millor dit, una vida, realment meravellosa [...] La Maria Antonieta fou, en veritat, una dona molt desafortunada, que no va entendre res fins que va començar a entendre's a ella mateixa... podríem dir que fou *un caràcter depurat en els horrors de la revolució francesa*. Crec que aquella revolució va descubrir a la humanitat que les monarquies només poden sobreviure si entre l'aristocràcia i el poble hi ha comprensió.



Grazie...


----------



## merquiades

Azzurra said:


> Hola de nou
> 
> En este caso, no consigo descifrar el sentido de la frase:
> 
> He acabat de llegir _Maria Antonieta_, de Stefan Zweig. És una obra, millor dit, una vida, realment meravellosa [...] La Maria Antonieta fou, en veritat, una dona molt desafortunada, que no va entendre res fins que va començar a entendre's a ella mateixa... podríem dir que fou *un caràcter depurat en els horrors de la revolució francesa*. Crec que aquella revolució va descubrir a la humanitat que les monarquies només poden sobreviure si entre l'aristocràcia i el poble hi ha comprensió.
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie...



Non sono sicuro ma credo che questo scrittore vuol dire che durante la sua vita Maria Antonieta era molto ingenua, scema. Era nata per essere regina, ma invece non conosceva il mondo, il populo, i loro problemi, la sofferenza, soltanto il suo palazzo e la vita della corte. Povera principessa ignorante! É ironico che dovesse aspettar la fine della sua vita, al momento della revoluzione e i momenti prima della sua morte per sapere, imparare, rendersi conto delle realità del mondo che aveva ignorate (la sua condizione previlegiata o la sua educazione di principessa, che il governo deve essere del populo... la comprensione). Questa consapevolezza fu di lei stessa, la sua storia, la vita, la morte...allo stesso tempo. Vuol dire che quando lo seppe fu come una transformazione, metamorfosis, divenne subito matura.. Anzi la revoluzione si vede come un processo di "depurazione" di M.A.  É strano ma qualche volta una guerra, una tragedia, degli orrori possono portarci la saggezza. Ma peccato, é troppo tardi. 
Spero essermi spiegato bene.  Questo scrittore è molto filosofico


----------



## Namarne

Hola,  

Per a mi *depurar *té aquí el valor de _purgar_, _purificar_. Els horrors de la Revolució Francesa haurien tingut en ella un efecte purificador (de catarsi?), que li haurien fet entendre coses de la realitat que fins a aquell moment no havia entès. 





merquiades said:


> Anzi la revoluzione si vede come un processo di "depurazione" di M.A.  É strano ma qualche volta una guerra, una tragedia, degli orrori possono portarci la saggezza.


Ho entenc de manera semblant.


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias amigos del foro  Ahora sí que lo entiendo...  Y muchas gracias sobre todo por habermelo explicado tan bien... Una última duda: entonces aquí "caràcter" significa "caràcter (= personalidad)" y no "caràcter (= personaje literario)", o me equivoco? Maldita polisemia...


----------



## merquiades

Azzurra said:


> Gracias amigos del foro  Ahora sí que lo entiendo...  Y muchas gracias sobre todo por habermelo explicado tan bien... Una última duda: entonces aquí "caràcter" significa "caràcter (= personalidad)" y no "caràcter (= personaje literario)", o me equivoco? Maldita polisemia...



personaje histórico diría yo 
No sé... quizá depende de la parte de la frase que has omitido.
Pensándolo mejor podría ser "su carácter" o sea cómo era... Mira bien lo que había antes, después de "mateixa..."


----------



## Azzurra

merquiades said:


> personaje histórico diría yo
> No sé... quizá depende de la parte de la frase que has omitido.
> Pensándolo mejor podría ser "su carácter" o sea cómo era... Mira bien lo que había antes, después de "mateixa..."



La parte che ho omesso è una divagazione, parla in generale della scrittura di Zweig... Pensavo: se traduco con la parola "personalità" forse si mantiene l'ambiguità tra i due significati "carattere" e "personaggio"... La frase verrebbe così: _potremmo dire che fu una personalità che si purificò/purificatasi tra gli orrori della rivoluzione francese_. Forse forse ci siamo...


----------



## merquiades

Azzurra said:


> La parte che ho omesso è una divagazione, parla in generale della scrittura di Zweig... Pensavo: se traduco con la parola "personalità" forse si mantiene l'ambiguità tra i due significati "carattere" e "personaggio"... La frase verrebbe così: _potremmo dire che fu una personalità che si purificò/purificatasi tra gli orrori della rivoluzione francese_. Forse forse ci siamo...



Ottima idea. Hai trovato la miglor soluzione, credo. Sí, avrà voluto mantenere l'ambiguità.


----------



## Azzurra

merquiades said:


> Ottima idea. Hai trovato la miglor soluzione, credo. Sí, avrà voluto mantenere l'ambiguità.



Gracias


----------



## Namarne

merquiades said:


> Pensándolo mejor podría ser "su carácter" o sea cómo era...


Sí, yo así lo entiendo. Es muy raro que "carácter" signifique _personaje _(ya sea histórico o literario). 

Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

Por fin he tenido la idea de buscar en el diccionari.cat

1 Tret distintiu, qualitat pròpia que distingeix una persona, un organisme, una cosa, d'altres. 
2 Suma d'aquests trets. Els caràcters generals d'una família. El caràcter d'un poble, d'una raça. Aquesta suposició té tots els caràcters de la veritat. 
3 Tret o trets dominants en la fisonomia moral d'una persona. Tenir bon caràcter, mal caràcter. Un caràcter irascible, orgullós. 
4 Personatge creat per un dramaturg, un novel·lista, etc., considerat com a exemple típic d'un tret moral determinat. 
5 Conjunt de trets individuals adquirits sota la influència de les pressions ambientals i educacionals, expressats en formes peculiars de conducta. 

Sí, su "carácter personal" (su manera de ser) fue depurado por la revolución. Es el tema central del libro. Enfin, lo que decíamos antes.
Si el autor hubiera querido decir "personatge" probablemente hubiera usado esta palabra. 
Pero entiendo que pueda haber confusión por la acepción 4. Como dice Namarne es poco frecuente.
Me gusta "personalità" como no se puede usar "carattere" en italiano.


----------

